# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks >  B&S Offsets [Request]

## theonn

Hi everybody, im currently playing BnS and i would like to bring XRad to it. However im not good with offsets. Anybody care to join me share with me offsets so that i can bring it to this game.

Regards

----------


## KefkaBot

> Hi everybody, im currently playing BnS and i would like to bring XRad to it. However im not good with offsets. Anybody care to join me share with me offsets so that i can bring it to this game.
> 
> Regards


What is XRad?

----------


## viperbot

Its a radar app, with some teleport/speed hacking built in I think.

----------


## Parog

> Hi everybody, im currently playing BnS and i would like to bring XRad to it. However im not good with offsets. Anybody care to join me share with me offsets so that i can bring it to this game.
> 
> Regards


Instead of spoon feeding you, maybe I can help you understand how to get them. What do you have so far? Do you have an old binary / old version that you know the offsets to?

----------


## theonn

> Instead of spoon feeding you, maybe I can help you understand how to get them. What do you have so far? Do you have an old binary / old version that you know the offsets to?



Hi, i would love some guidance. i have experience reading memory and getting values when offset are provided. however never needed nor had the time. however im down on learning.

As per the starting point i have nothing. i have installed the nogg fix. so at least thats that. I understand bns is packed with themida. 

So where do we really start sensei.

----------


## mayainverse

I am trying to use CE to find the xyz values but having difficulty. I am scanning then moving and scanning for changed value over and over. is this correct method?

----------


## Parog

> Hi, i would love some guidance. i have experience reading memory and getting values when offset are provided. however never needed nor had the time. however im down on learning.
> 
> As per the starting point i have nothing. i have installed the nogg fix. so at least thats that. I understand bns is packed with themida. 
> 
> So where do we really start sensei.


Just looked into XRad. Nice work!

I haven't unpacked the game yet, but it's always nice to be able to follow functions if you think they have some kind of relation.

In most games, there's going to be a memory region with a lot of information slightly spread apart. In BnS, there's a lot of it stored as Floats. Find one and go up or down 4 bytes and look at what is stored in the register or simply display the memory as float in cheat engine.  :Smile:  

See this: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo/...ml#post3393787 (GameGuard is no longer running.) 

and this: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo/...ml#post3393853










> I am trying to use CE to find the xyz values but having difficulty. I am scanning then moving and scanning for changed value over and over. is this correct method?


See the above comment. 

And yes, you can do that for most games. Just make sure you go as straight North South East or West as possible to get clear results. 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo/...ml#post3393730

The above thread has an answer for you.


Don't forget to thank the posts that shared information that helped you. (Not talking about this one)

----------

